# BBC Player



## TLC (14 Aug 2009)

Is there any way of getting this in Ireland?  I tried on the BBC website but it says only available in the UK.


----------



## Cat101 (14 Aug 2009)

BBC iPlayer is  for uk residents only as it's funded by their tv licence payers.


----------



## Locke (14 Aug 2009)

Similar to RTE player, only get it in Republic. We pay the license, we get the service. There is plans to feature th Iplayer outside of UK in future. They plan to do this through having advertisments on it.


----------



## Cat101 (14 Aug 2009)

C4's version 'on demand' is free to all because it's funded by their advertisments 
(as is RTE along with tv licences)


----------



## MANTO (14 Aug 2009)

4OD is no longer available in Ireland (for a few months now) - i wonder why?


----------



## frash (14 Aug 2009)

Think you can get around it by going through a UK based proxy server.

Googling "BBC player proxy" returns numerous websites on the subject


----------



## Cat101 (14 Aug 2009)

MANTO said:


> 4OD is no longer available in Ireland (for a few months now) - i wonder why?


I didn't realise, I last used it over Christmas and it was a great sercive. What a shame.


----------



## TLC (15 Aug 2009)

Thanks for all the help I'll give the BBC Proxy a go & let you know how I get on.


----------



## Butter (25 Aug 2009)

Hi TLC, Just wondering if you had any luck?


----------

